# Thank you



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

In talking about feeding 2 dogs when one is free fed, I was given advice on how to get Penny to eat her meal all at once.

I'm happy to say, she's excited when I get her bowl ready and she eats it right down. I'm also happy that she doesn't bolt or gobble up her food, just eats it.

I give her 1 cup kibble and about 1/4 c canned food from the vet's. Last night she got green beans added in. I've reduced her daily kibble by 1 cup to compensate for the canned food. She needs to lose a few pounds. 

This is better for her whether we get a second dog or not. There were plenty of days when I put her food down, she didn't eat it right away and we left for the day, meaning she went all day without food. I like this much better.

Thanks again, you all really helped.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I didn't read your original post. I have never free fed, so I didn't have advice. That being said Max was a FINICKY eater. Seriously there were WEEKS when I think she ate 3 cups of dog food A WEEK! Drove me nuts. We did all the tricks. We couldn't free feed we had other dogs Labradors at that. She finally changed at about 10 years of age. In fact became a voracious eater. I don't know what changed but I was not arguing.

Glad Penny is eating like a good girl should.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Glad she is eating at mealtime. I have never had a dog who didn't eat their food when I put it down for them.

Sasha is so cute.. he barks and whirls around in circles and right before I set it down I tell him to sit, and he sits so straight like a little soldier! He is just so cute! I told Dan we need to get a video of it before he stops.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

You should download the tune "Supper Time" from the Broadway play "You're a Good Man Charlie Brown". I think it suits Sasha to a tee!

You're a Good Man, Charlie Brown by Musical Cast Recording - Download You're a Good Man, Charlie Brown on iTunes


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

SPIRIT, runs, sits, i say wait, then okay, put his food in the crate, i to have never had a dog not eat their food, my mom has problems, she has a carin, i keep telling her, she is the cause of eating problems.


----------

